# JIT Slide holster



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone use a JIT slide holster? I have a M&P40 that I'd like to get a holster for. I'm trying to find something at a local shop to try and cut costs. They have one that will fit it and also a Galco 3 slot cop holster which is very nice. I just don't know how much I would actually use it. 
I'd like something I can leave on and not be too conspicuos becasue I travel back and forth between states that I can and can't carry in and would like to just leave the holster on.
Dave Greenplate


----------

